# 9wt permit rod



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

Have cast both for me no question sector - I can cast further with greater accuracy with it. BUT you need to find a place to try or be more specific in what you like or want. Both are very nice rods.


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

jamie said:


> Have cast both for me no question sector - I can cast further with greater accuracy with it. BUT you need to find a place to try or be more specific in what you like or want. Both are very nice rods.


Thanks for the reply Jamie. I do like Scott rods and have a couple. I have been a bit confused on the reviews for sector...I’ve seen where some think it’s a much stiffer faster rod than meridian but other reviews say it’s softer and not as powerful. Unfortunately the shop I have credit with doesn’t allow testing. I had a meridian in but preferred the slightly faster action of my G loomis NRX and sold the meridian. Do you have any insights on how they compare to meridian or NRX? Thanks again


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

I can’t comment on the Sector but watch out for the reel seat on those Scott rods. I recently got a 10 Wt Meridian that I was planning to use with a new Lamson Cobalt 10 reel. My trip was coming up and I decided to test the rod and reel combo. I discovered that the reel seat was too tight in the recessed hood and it was not accepting my new Cobalt reel. I had to scramble quickly and find a reel that would fit on the Meridian. I tried my Galvan but it was still barely going under that recessed hood in the seat. I was lucky to have my old Tibor Riptide with me. That was the only reel I had that went under the hood and I felt safe to use. This is the second problem I run into with Scott reel seats - even in different rod models. The Cobalt 10 fits nicely in the NRX 10. That is the rod I decided to bring on this trip. My Meridian is sitting at home and I will probably sell it when I return.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

so I like fast rods - sage method and one and now the x. The sector, to me in the 9wt is faster and more accurate than the meridian - I'd swapping my meridian out fo a sector. But if you want fast... would seriously look at the ignitor in the 9. Holy Cannon... for the 8 wt... think I;m going to swap my meridian for an Asquith... 
just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Asquith is the best 9wt I have ever used; it does everything well.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

While I know these guys are trying to sell rods I've always appreciated the reviews from Telluride anglers. They take the time to try different lines and then recommend their preferred line for each rod. I've typically found myself in agreement with them.
https://tellurideangler.com/casting-pond/articles/scott-sector-fly-rods-model-by-model-review/


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Of the ones you mentioned the Helios 3D is an unreal rod. Also the Loomis CC Pro 1 9 wt.


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Of the ones you mentioned the Helios 3D is an unreal rod. Also the Loomis CC Pro 1 9 wt.


That’s what I keep hearing about the Helios 3. Thanks


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

Mike Geer said:


> Asquith is the best 9wt I have ever used; it does everything well.


I think Asquith is a bit out of my budget. I do have a new NRX+ 8wt coming for a warranty replacement so looking forward to how it compares to the old one.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

JBH said:


> Thanks for the reply Jamie. I do like Scott rods and have a couple. I have been a bit confused on the reviews for sector...I’ve seen where some think it’s a much stiffer faster rod than meridian but other reviews say it’s softer and not as powerful. Unfortunately the shop I have credit with doesn’t allow testing. I had a meridian in but preferred the slightly faster action of my G loomis NRX and sold the meridian. Do you have any insights on how they compare to meridian or NRX? Thanks again


What shop doesn’t let you try before you buy?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2019)

JBH said:


> Wondering if anyone can provide any insights on a couple of 9wt rods I’m interested in for a permit rod. I have a good 8 and 10 setup but was thinking about either a scott sector or Helios 3D in 9wt to round out my flats setups. Any experience with either one of these would be appreciated. Thanks


No opinion from a fellow member can take the place of your going out and test casting each rod. Have a shop place masking tape over each label so that you can have a truly unbiased test session. You may also find [assuming that you're at a fly shop] that some lesser priced rods better suit your casting style. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2019)

JBH said:


> Thanks for the reply Jamie. I do like Scott rods and have a couple. I have been a bit confused on the reviews for sector...I’ve seen where some think it’s a much stiffer faster rod than meridian but other reviews say it’s softer and not as powerful. Unfortunately the shop I have credit with doesn’t allow testing. I had a meridian in but preferred the slightly faster action of my G loomis NRX and sold the meridian. Do you have any insights on how they compare to meridian or NRX? Thanks again


You should find another shop! I've never heard of such a policy!


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

mike_parker said:


> You should find another shop! I've never heard of such a policy!


Well I’m going off what one of the shop employees said. It may change if I spoke with a manager. Also they would have to order a rod for me...it’s not a true fly shop and they don’t keep a lot in stock. I’ll see if they can get some 9wts in when they reorder this spring.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2019)

JBH said:


> Well I’m going off what one of the shop employees said. It may change if I spoke with a manager. Also they would have to order a rod for me...it’s not a true fly shop and they don’t keep a lot in stock. I’ll see if they can get some 9wts in when they reorder this spring.


That's hopefully the case. Ck. with the manager. There's so much competition for our dollars that if one shop doesn't take care of you, the next one will be glad to.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

JBH said:


> Well I’m going off what one of the shop employees said. It may change if I spoke with a manager. Also they would have to order a rod for me...it’s not a true fly shop and they don’t keep a lot in stock. I’ll see if they can get some 9wts in when they reorder this spring.


If you don't mind me asking how did you get the credit and how much is it? I can PM you the name of a shop that will send you two rods and you can return the one you don't like. This is a brick and mortar fly shop.

I will buy rods untested if they are half off used or discontinued. That's a big risk for a full price rod.


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

Y


brokeoff said:


> If you don't mind me asking how did you get the credit and how much is it? I can PM you the name of a shop that will send you two rods and you can return the one you don't like. This is a brick and mortar fly shop.
> 
> I will buy rods untested if they are half off used or discontinued. That's a big risk for a full price rod.


500 in the form of a gift card.


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

I’ve owned and casted plenty of saltwater rods and I feel like all decent rods can perform pretty well for a decent caster. My though with a 9 wt was may a long game/wind specialist. Based on the scott rods I’ve used that’s not typically the type of performance I’ve seen. I’ll try to get my hands on an igniter or Helios 3D at some point. Heck if I love my NRX+ 8wt that I’m waiting on I may just go with that on a 9


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

JBH said:


> I’ve owned and casted plenty of saltwater rods and I feel like all decent rods can perform pretty well for a decent caster. My though with a 9 wt was may a long game/wind specialist. Based on the scott rods I’ve used that’s not typically the type of performance I’ve seen. I’ll try to get my hands on an igniter or Helios 3D at some point. Heck if I love my NRX+ 8wt that I’m waiting on I may just go with that on a 9


I tried a bunch of 9 wts last year at a local shop. Indoors at 50' with some fluff tied on (i.e. not a crab). I had something against the Orvis HD3 from the get go. Maybe it was the new label or maybe they didn't have a big enough presence on Instagram. Every other rod took me a few casts to get figured out and I didn't bother figuring out a few. The HD3 hit the target easily on every cast. I moved on since I really had my heart set on something else. I just had to smile when the guy at the fly shop raised his eyebrow like, "really?!?!"

Sold the rod I chose within a year. I've been all over the place and have finally settled down.

For me, with practice it is possible to get distance out of a slower rod. It's harder to get good accuracy and presentation in close with a faster rod, even with practice.


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

brokeoff said:


> I tried a bunch of 9 wts last year at a local shop. Indoors at 50' with some fluff tied on (i.e. not a crab). I had something against the Orvis HD3 from the get go. Maybe it was the new label or maybe they didn't have a big enough presence on Instagram. Every other rod took me a few casts to get figured out and I didn't bother figuring out a few. The HD3 hit the target easily on every cast. I moved on since I really had my heart set on something else. I just had to smile when the guy at the fly shop raised his eyebrow like, "really?!?!"
> 
> Sold the rod I chose within a year. I've been all over the place and have finally settled down.
> 
> For me, with practice it is possible to get distance out of a slower rod. It's harder to get good accuracy and presentation in close with a faster rod, even with practice.


Agree completely about getting distance with slower rods...just have to slow down an let the rod do the work. When I was testing 8wts a while back I had a tidal, meridian and NRX side by side. The two Scott’s were fantastic at short ranges with tons of feel but past about 70’ they were tedious. I could make those cast but the NRX was much easier and still was good in close although less satisfying. It’s all a trade off I suppose. It’s like golf...always looking for that magic stick!


----------



## TFOSasquatch (Nov 25, 2019)

mike_parker said:


> No opinion from a fellow member can take the place of your going out and test casting each rod. Have a shop place masking tape over each label so that you can have a truly unbiased test session. You may also find [assuming that you're at a fly shop] that some lesser priced rods better suit your casting style. Good luck!


Couldn't agree more. Nothing can beat casting the rods yourself, and covering the labels is a great idea. It's not unlikely the rod you like best may not be what you thought it would be, and it may cost far less.


----------



## [email protected] net (Mar 6, 2019)

JBH said:


> Well I’m going off what one of the shop employees said. It may change if I spoke with a manager. Also they would have to order a rod for me...it’s not a true fly shop and they don’t keep a lot in stock. I’ll see if they can get some 9wts in when they reorder this spring.


Why not go to a real fly shop Considering you’re going to spend almost $1000 on a rod and the same for real it’s worth two or 3 Hour Dr. and make a day out of it. I drive from Manalapan Florida all the way down to Islamorada selected go to Sandy Moret shop and purchase my equipment he’s a true gentleman and I’ll give you the best advice you can get. Robert klecinsky


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Shopping for a permit stick myself and have so far tested the helios3, sector and nrx+. First round was 10 weights but I went back to throw the nrx+ in 9. 10 weights were used with sa saltwater and the 9 I was using infinity salt. All tests were done with a practice fly consisting of a short length of rabbit strip with tarantula brush wrapped up to small lead eyes. Leader was all seaguar blue, 5' 50lb, 4.5' 40lb, 1' 30 lb, 2' 15lb. 

First up was the helios3. For no particular reason I wasn't expecting much from this one. Boy was I surprised. I felt like this rod flexed well without giving up control. Best way I can describe it is contact. The entire swing from back cast through the shoot felt like it never let go of the fly and just put it where I told it to. Responsive.

Next up was the sector. Full disclosure, I have six meridians so this is the rod i was expecting to be in love with. That said with six meridians I'm still looking at new rods so there's something going on right? The sector is a great rod. Out to around 50 feet or so this one was awesome. Similar description of contact applied here as well. For me though, it was a rod that I absolutely had to time perfectly otherwise it all fell apart and the rod seemed overloaded. I've had similar experiences with the meridian which I've since addressed with actual true to weight lines vs the 1/2 heavy sa saltwater or infinity. I imagine the sector would also appreciate the true line weights. I should note here that I lined my 9 weight meridian with bonefish line and threw the same test fly and kinda feel like I don't need a new rod anymore, but anyway...

On to the nrx+. This in my hands was the big gun. Connected yet powerful out to 80 feet. I think they knocked this one out of the park. I liked it (the 10) enough that I went back to try the 9, which was equally impressive. This one felt a little stiffer on the shorter shots, which I guess I'd expect in a rod that feels this way at longer distances. Still able to float shorter shots though. One thing i noticed was that when I slipped into my casting faults I was able to recover with the nrx+ where with the sector I was toast. Yes, i need casting work but man, i like this rod.

So, for me the three that I've tested so far fall in this order when it comes to the ones I might want to fish on a windy day with weighted flies I might need to throw a long way...

#1 - Nrx+saltwater
#2 - Helios3d (surprise?)
#3 - Sector (as surprising as how much I liked the orvis rod)


----------

